# Japankoi



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2004)

Hallöle, 
bei uns gibt es einen Raifeisenmarkt in dem wirklich echte japanische klasse Koi verkauft werden, die Becken sind sehr sauber und alle Fische sind kern gesund! In einer großen Anlage schwimmen die größeren Koi und dort ist auch mein Liebling ein, laut Chef sehr seltener Koi denn er ist wunderschön blau, mit etwas organge aufm Rücken und er ist ca. 30 cm groß. Der Preis naja, weiß seltene Japaner nun mal kosten, aber wenn die Saison endet hole ich ihn mehr und noch einige Babyjapaner!

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage können sie den Winter in meinem geplanzen Koiteich bei ca. 2m Tiefe überleben ohne Heizung? Ich könnte den Teich ja auch abdecken!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo Nick, 

natürlich überleben Koi in einem Teich mit 2m Teichtiefe und natürlich  auch ohne Heizung. Sie überleben jedoch nicht, wenn Du sie zu spät einsetzt.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen Rainer,
dann ist ja gut! Natürlich setze ich ihn nicht zu spät ein! Wann ist überhaupt Saisonende?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo Christian, 

so Ende August sollte Schluß sein. 
Außer man besitzt eine Innenhälterung, dann kann man im Herbst auch mal ein Schnäppchen beim Händler machen, denn die meißten sind froh, wenn sie nicht zu viele Fische über den Winter haben. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo Rainer,
nach einer Innenhälterung muss ich mich dann mal umschauen, brauch so wie so noch eine als Quarantäne! Auf der Seite die du mir verlinkt hast, steht das die japanischen nicht winterfest sind!


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo Christian, 

das ist schon richtig, dass sie in Japan im Winter abgefischt werden und  ins Warme kommen, aber da müßen sie ja auch weiter wachsen. 
Aber glaube mir, die Koi überstehen unseren Winter im Teich ganz gut. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

Ja gut, dann werde ich es mal probieren, ich hoffe mein Liebling wird bis dahin nicht verkauft!


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo Christian!!

Also nach deiner Beschreibung hört sichs nach einem Sushi an.
Was will denn dein Raifeisenmarkt dafür haben??
Wenns wirklch einer von guter Qualität ist müsste er so zwischen 180-300? (open end) liegen.

Kannst ja mal ein Bild machen und es reinstellen.

Gruz chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

hallo Chris,
er soll 150€ kosten, aber die Verkäuferin meinte der Chef wäre für die Kois zuständig und läße mit sich handeln! Ein Foto kann ich vielleicht mal machen, wenn ich mal wieder da bin! Also er glitzert metalisch blau und hat nur auf dem Rücken einen schmalen wunderschönen  orangenen Strich! Kannst du mir mal ein Foto von einem Sushi einstellen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

wo ist den der händler, kenn bisher keine gute koi händler von den raifeisenmärkten......


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo lars, was meinst du mit Händler?
Den wo der isch gezüchtet wurde?

Wenn ich so Ende August mir einige Koi kaufe und diese in meine Innenbehälterung gebe, zur Quarantäne, kann ich diese dann schon nach 2-3 Wochen noch in den Teich lassen oder solten sie dann übern Winter in der Innenbehälterung bleiben?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo Nick, 



			
				Nick schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mir mal ein Foto von einem Sushi einstellen?



hier ein Foti von Sushi







tut sich schwer mit schwimmen, aber sieht toll aus. 

r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

na da wo der koi zu verkaufen ist!
frage deswegen weil ich bis jetzt keinen guten raifeisenhändler gefunden habe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

@ rainthanner
  

Hallo Lars,
es handelt sich um den Raiffeisen Markt in Soest, aber nicht hin fahren und ihn mir weg kaufen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

Für den Fall, dass ihr einen *Shusui* gemeint habt: 

Shusui






Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

Hi,
... naja, das einzig blaue an diesem Koi dürfte wohl die Wanne sein in der er schwimmt.  :?  Der Sushi ist ebensowenig blau. Man wird es höchstens wenn man nur genug dabei trinkt.   
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo rainer, naja ähnlich ist er ihm überhaupt nicht!

Er war überall blau-grau mit eben diesm strich! Ich werde nächsten Samstag noch mal hinfahren und ein Foto machen!

Wie sieht es mit der Innenhälterungsfrage aus?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

denke du sprichst von einen asagi !!!






ist übrigens mein lieblings koi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

habe aba jetzt 4 in meiner innenhälterung. mal sehen was da nächstes jahr bei raus kommt 


thema innenbecken siehe mal hier ....

http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=2383&start=45


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

Hi...
Wo is denn der Raifeisen Markt???


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

hi RAPHAEL

mud du augen aufmachen und lesen.....   
dann siehste auch, wo der iss...   


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo Lars, 
ich glaub nicht an Asagi er sah viel dunkler aus!

Deine Innenbehälterung sieht klasse aus, ich weiß halt nur noch nicht ob die Koi von diesem Herbst den winter über in der Innenbehälterung überwintern müssen! Ich probiere es mal mit der Suche!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

Also, ich war heute da und durfte Fotos machen! Das problem ist, wenn ich sie verkleinern will erkennt man nichts mehr! Und die großenkann man ja nicht einstellen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo Nick!!

Dann schneid halt erst mal alles unnötigen kram vom Bild weg und speicher es dann als JPG. Wenns dann immer noch zu groß ist geh schrittweise mit der Pixelgröße runter. Dann wird das Bild schnell unter 100 Kb groß.

Gruz Chris --> bin schon gespannt welche seltenheit es ist


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo Chris, gut dann mal mein erster versuch! Sieht nicht ganz so perfekt aus, aber besser als nichts! Ich habe auc noch andere aber da wird es wirklich schwieriger mit der verkleinerung!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

hallo
ich glaube, wenn ich das foto so sehe, das sollte ein shagoi sein. sehr zutraulich und schön - das ist geschamacksache.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

*Hoi*

Das ist doch kein shagoi.
was es ist weiß ich nicht aber ich würde dafür keine 150 € ausgeben.
Laß dir mal den nachwe´ß zeigen das der koi wirklich aus japan kommt.
Ein guter händler hat so etwas.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

vielleicht stell ich mich gerade mit den Kopf voran in einen Steinhagel aber:
Sorry, diese orange-schwarzen Matsuba-Verschnitte gibt's zu Hauf beim Hornbach, die scheinen sich drauf spezialisiert zu haben ;-)

So, jetzt dürft ihr werfen!


lG
Doogie
(P.S.: Hi Stephan, lang nicht mehr gesehen! Wie geht's Paul&Paula?)


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo saarlaender, ich finde ihn sehr schön, ur der preis...

Hallo Stephan, den Nachweiß lass ich mir beim Kauf, wenn ich in kaufe auf jeden Fall zeigen! ich versuche auch ihn beim Kauf runter zu handeln!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

ich würde da mit viel Fantasie einen kleinen Kujaku erkennen. 


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

Wo, links unten ? ;-)

Na, Spass beiseite!
Egal was es ist, wenn Du meinst er gefällt Dir, dann darf Dir keiner von uns dreinreden! 
Zahl dafür was er Dir im Inneren wert ist, und dann mach uns ein paar tolle Fotos von ihm!

Ich wünsch Dir auf alle Fälle viel Freude mit dem kleinen Kerl!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo Doogie,
wenn es denn bei Hornbach gibt muss ich da mal gucken! Ich werde auf alle Fälle Versuche zu handeln, wenn ich keinen anderen finde, ich meine sogar das in einem anderen becken noch ein ähnlicher schwamm für 60€. 

Hallo Rainer,
Kujaku die habe ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung!

Morgen geht es wahrsceinlichwieder zu einem Koihöndler dann habe ich alle, auser einem endlich abgeklappert! Bis jetzt sind Raiffeisen und Fressnapf gut im Rennen, beiden anderen gefiel mr die Haltung überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 
dieser Händler war klasse! Die Koi waren wunderschön, japanisch, günstig und sogar auf KHY geimpft! So einen blauen habeich auch geshen für 9,95€!  
Chagoi hatten sie auch, sind auch sehr schön und Kohakus, gelbe Ogons und und und, auf alle Fälle werde ich dort einkaufen, denn er ist auch icht gerade weit entfernt


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo Christian!

Meines Wissens nach gibt es keine japanischen Koi, die geimpft sind.
ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du KHV meinst.
Frag doch noch einmal nach; das würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo jens,
auf dem Preisschild stand:
japanische Koi
auf KHV geimpft 
und eben der Preis

Ich kann irgendwann, spätesten beim Kauf nach fragen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo Christian!

Wahrscheinlich ist die PCR-Analyse gemeint, die stichprobenartig bei einigen wenigen Tieren genommen wird, um eine mögliche Infektion nachzuweisen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Hi,
es könnte ein Kin Matsuba sein, wäre gut wenn er das schwarz auf dem Kopf verliert, vieleicht auch ein Kujaku, also wenn er 30 Cm gross ist und einen guten Bau sind 150 € nicht zuviel, vorrausgesetzt er gefällt Dir.
Aber KHV geimpft hab ich glaube ich nur bei Israelis gehört.
Glaube ich.

Viel Glück beim Kauf.

PS. Ich kaufe meine Fische nur bei einem Koihändler dem Ich vollstens Vertraue. Du wohnst doch in der nähe von Holland oder, wenn Du möchtest können wir mal zusammen zu meinem Koihändler fahren,
da weiß ich genau das es Japaner  (Ogata Koi Farm) sind.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo Ralfi, danke für den namen! 30cm ist er nicht so ganz, eher 20 cm!
ich werde aber auch nur bei dem kaufen dem ich vertraue! Ich wohne ca. 2h von Holland entfernt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

koi-händler in holland   
bitte sag mir mal wo der ist, wäre ja mal interessant einen in holland zu wissen der was taugt.......


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Hi Lars,
hab mir mal die Bilder von deinem Teich angeschaut,
bin beeindruckt, sehr schön. 

der Händler meines Vertauens

http://www.kyotokoi.nl/

ich muss sagen einen besseren habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
Und ich kenne sehr viele.

Gruss ralfi


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

*Hoi*

hi,
für mich sieht es aus wie eine nachzucht,
aber der händler meines vertrauens ist 
* defekter Link entfernt *
da kannst du auch übers internet bestellen.
und wenn du einen weiten weg hinnehmen möchtest.
schau mal bei.
www.koigarden-hamburg.devorbei.Da haben wir auch unsere dicken gekauft
Gruß Stephan


----------

